# Best Coastal Cruiser under 37 ft



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

I started a similar thread a while back and had some very helpful suggestions. Those suggestions and a lot of thinking have lead me to a more narrow perspective and additional opinions. I'll list the criteria and the prospects, then hope for more insightful comments.

Criteria
Coastal cruising, often 20+ miles offshore, often solo. Current boat is Catalina 36 which is excessively equipped, including bow thruster. I'm considering moving to a better built boat and I can afford premium production sorts of prices but I want to stay away from custom built sort of price. New or used, I don't care. I want a boat that I can easily handle (60+ years old) for the next 10 years so I don't think I can go much bigger. My handling concerns are pretty much single handed docking and handling the asymmetric on windy days. Bow thruster helps, but in 20 knot winds docking single handed is still an adventure.

Prospects
Hunter, Bavaria, Beneteau, Dufour, Hanse, Jeanneau, etc are all out of the running. Fine boats, but not significantly better built than Catalina, all about the same class.

Blue Jacket 40: I had thought about this a lot but I really think it's too big to single hand in all conditions.

Morris: Really nice, very pretty, but small inside, heavy, and lacking the modern features like a swim platform. I suspect it would be too slow.

Sabre 386: Might be too big, but could be a possibility. They are not making them anymore but there are are few available.

Sabre 362: Very interesting. When did they last make these? I cannot find one less than 13 years old.

X Yacht: The Xc 38 is probably too big and heavy to single hand. The Xc 35 might be good, but it does seem a good deal smaller inside than my Catalina 36. I'm not always solo and I'd like to have an aft cabin that was more than a pilot berth with a door.

Hallberg-Rassy 372: Very nice boat. Light and fast, but classic looking. I'm accustom to the open cockpit of modern weekend cruisers and I don't know if I'd like the traveler in the middle of the cockpit. All other aspects seem A+

Malo 37: Looks like a really nice build quality. I wonder what sort of PHRF rating it would get. Might be a bit slow. A nice blend of classic and modern.

Island Packet: Nicely made, but soooooo slow. On my Catalina I don't mind when J boats or other dedicated racers sail past me, but I think every boat in the harbor would scoot past an IP. Maybe an IP would out run a WestSail, but that's about it.

Tartan 3700: Very interesting boat. I've been using roller furling main on my current boat. I know it's a performance hit, but not much when the foresail is the dominant engine. Tartan is driven by the mainsail so roller furling is a truly bad idea. I wonder if their boom with wings and flaking system works as easy as they claim.

Premium European: There are a few high end European brands which look like well built boats, but they are just too stark and Eurostyle inside for my liking.

What have I overlooked? Any other suggestions?
GTJ


----------



## ronbo1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Check out a Gozzard 37. They have eliminated the main sheet in the cockpit. Since they are a redesigned G36 they have a taller mast, semi-balanced rudder, and new underbody for decidedly better performance in light airs.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

ronbo1 said:


> Check out a Gozzard 37. They have eliminated the main sheet in the cockpit. Since they are a redesigned G36 they have a taller mast, semi-balanced rudder, and new underbody for decidedly better performance in light airs.


I see there is a 2005 available on Yachtworld. With 1000 sq ft of sail area, 19000 lb displacement, and 42 ft LOA. Do you really think that could be single handed as easily as my 36' Catalina with it's 15000 displacement? I've always thought of Gozzard as a heavy bluewater world cruiser. Trailboards and reverse curve on the bow also make the larger Gozzards look more like character boats. The underbody certainly looks like a bluewater world cruiser and suggests a PHRF similar to Island Packet. The single cabin layout is a lot like Island Packet Estero, made for a couple and no room for guests.

GTJ


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

May have missed it on the other thread, but were boats like the J37C taken out of the mix? or the J40? Nice 'cruising' boats with a good turn of speed. How about a CS 40? Nordic/Northstar 40? Although I suppose all of these would be below your 'upper tier' bracket... You do see the odd Moody on this side of the pond... and some of the newest Jboat sprit boats are quite nicely appointed and even the larger sizes might be easily singlehanded with the right setup.

From your own filtered list above, seems the Tartan, Sabre and HR look like the 'short list'.

Agree the Gozzard, while beautifully executed, would be far too IP-ish for you.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

Faster said:


> May have missed it on the other thread, but were boats like the J37C taken out of the mix? or the J40? Nice 'cruising' boats with a good turn of speed. How about a CS 40? Nordic/Northstar 40?


The CS 40 and Northstar seem like pretty old designs, with few of the comfort cruising boat features of the last 10 years or so. J boats are great and they have made some cruise-able models, but they are still racing boats at heart. When I'm 70 years old, single handing that mainsail on the J37C or the new J112e when a nasty blow came up would be more adventure than I'd be up for. If I called up J Boats and said I wanted a new J112e built with a roller furled mainsail the J Boat guy would probably tell me that was an exceptionally stupid idea. I think I'd agree. J Boats are what they are. Great boats, but probably not for my criteria.

GTJ


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

If this is not an immediate perchance keep an eye out for C&C now that they have shot off of Tartan they seem to be coming up with some interesting designs that are unique. I think they are still selling a Tartan designed boat, but the new 30 foot racer looks to be generating a lot of interest so it could lead to newer designed cruiser that might be interesting. And C&C was a great machine back before the Tartan take over.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

How do you define "best"? In other words, what are your top three priorities among speed, comfort, roominess, construction/build, features, etc.?

In any case, here's a few more to consider...

Najad 355 (or any of the older 34-36 Najads): She's more than a coastal cruiser, but made for safe, easy handling.

C&C 110/115: If you're feeling the need for something speedy, yet cruiseable. 

Rustler 36: Interesting and supposedly well-built English boat that might pique your interest.


----------



## ronbo1 (Feb 17, 2007)

GTJ,
I'll wager those PHRF numbers are based on the older design that raced in a few races. I bought a gennaker several years ago but haven't used it yet as we make good progress when the wind turns light. The Genoa sheet was moved from the caprail to alongside the coachhouse so upwind progress is better. Keel is shorter but deeper. Rudder is no longer a barndoor but semi-balanced. It's no longer in the IP category, with all due respect. 
It's indeed made for a cruising couple but has 4 berths. 
Ronbo


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Perhaps you should look at the J/112E when it's out this spring. The small jib and fractional rig should make it easy to depower. Rather than furling main sail -- ugh --, think Dutchman flaking on the mainsail Doyle Sailmakers: Dutchman. Like most J's it probably would sail pretty well under main alone when your single handing; particularly when sailing in or out of the harbor


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

Hudsonian said:


> Perhaps you should look at the J/112E when it's out this spring. The small jib and fractional rig should make it easy to depower. Rather than furling main sail -- ugh --, think Dutchman flaking on the mainsail Doyle Sailmakers: Dutchman. Like most J's it probably would sail pretty well under main alone when your single handing; particularly when sailing in or out of the harbor


I understand the objections to furling main, but from a practical standpoint all the little flaps, clips, and snaps that are required for Dutchman are a pain. A proper mainsail will go faster in a race, but I cannot begin to count the numbers of boats that I see out on casual weekend sail with only a genoa up and the main still under cover. People with RF main and jib always balance their sailplan because it's so easy to do.

I heard the same --ugh-- to furling on the genoa in the late 1980's. Nobody with any self respect would consider anything other than a hanked-on sail. Times change, and I'm getting older.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

kwaltersmi said:


> Rustler 36: Interesting and supposedly well-built English boat that might pique your interest.


Sweet boat, and though ideally suited for his desire to sail alone, I suspect he'd rule it out for a number of reasons...

No swim platform, mainsheet in the cockpit, tiller instead of wheel, _"SLOW"_, none of the modern "comforts", and so on... The list of downsides might be endless, actually...

)

This boat will NEVER sell on our side of the pond...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Listed a lot of different boats, but I didn't see anything as to what you could be looking for in a boat.

There's no "best" boat. There's just old/new/inexpensive/expensive.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

kwaltersmi said:


> In any case, here's a few more to consider...
> 
> Najad 355 (or any of the older 34-36 Najads): She's more than a coastal cruiser, but made for safe, easy handling.
> 
> ...


Najad: Good call on the Najad. I knew them for large center cockpit boats. The 355 is pretty close to my profile. Nice boat.

C&C: Very much like the J boats. Very few compromises toward my lazy attitude regarding mainsail covers and my desire for comfort.

Rustler 36: I had looked toward that, but the underbody looks like a 1960's Alberg. Well built, it should appeal to the Hinkley crowd in US northwest.

GTJ


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

SailingJackson said:


> Najad: Good call on the Najad. I knew them for large center cockpit boats. The 355 is pretty close to my profile. Nice boat.


The 355 was my favorite boat at the Annapolis show a few years ago... Be advised, however, according to CRUISING WORLD it's just a "Pocket Cruiser"...



http://www.cruisingworld.com/sailboats/najad-355-perfecting-pocket-cruiser

Good luck finding one, however... I see only one listed on Yachtworld, but Najad has gone bankrupt a couple of times in recent years, so it's unclear what their current status is...


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

JonEisberg said:


> The 355 was my favorite boat at the Annapolis show a few years ago... Be advised, however, according to CRUISING WORLD it's just a "Pocket Cruiser"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does seem a bit small, but I an also sympathize with the idea that bigger is not better. Somehow I got the idea that Najad got wrapped into Halleberg-Rassy. 
GTJ


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> Sweet boat, and though ideally suited for his desire to sail alone, I suspect he'd rule it out for a number of reasons...
> 
> No swim platform, mainsheet in the cockpit, tiller instead of wheel, _"SLOW"_, none of the modern "comforts", and so on... The list of downsides might be endless, actually...
> 
> ...


If I had the money, looks pretty good to me. Then again I don't need much in the way of comfort and stuff.


----------



## samson1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Check out Contest 36s at Prestige Yacht Sales. Excellent build, beautifully finished interior, good sized cockpit and very good sailer. British sailing mag considers her #15 of top 100 boats of this century


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

On your original list, I like the Sabre 362. I haven't sailed one, though I've spent a fair amount of time on a 386 which is great to sail. If I had the $ , I'd consider a move up to a 362. I like the full shower and head aft.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

SailingJackson said:


> Najad: Good call on the Najad. I knew them for large center cockpit boats. The 355 is pretty close to my profile. Nice boat.
> 
> C&C: Very much like the J boats. Very few compromises toward my lazy attitude regarding mainsail covers and my desire for comfort.
> 
> ...


Hey,

If you really like C&C or J boats (or any other boat) but don't want to deal with a large main and associated covers, you could always just add a furling BOOM (not mast).

Leisure Furl ™ by Forespar

Personally I think the Sabre or Tartan make the most sense. A few years ago I looked at a Tartan 3500 with Leisure Furl Boom and that was a sweet setup. A new(er) 3700 would be great. If you want even more performance, the C&C 115 is now sold as a Tartan 115 so you can still buy one new.

Barry


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

SailingJackson said:


> I understand the objections to furling main, but from a practical standpoint all the little flaps, clips, and snaps that are required for Dutchman are a pain. A proper mainsail will go faster in a race, but I cannot begin to count the numbers of boats that I see out on casual weekend sail with only a genoa up and the main still under cover. People with RF main and jib always balance their sailplan because it's so easy to do.


I couldn't disagree more. My new-to-me boat came with a Dutchman system. Now having lived with it for five seasons, I would never consider a main with anything else. Experienced sailors that come out with me are amazed at the ease at which the main drops onto the boom nicely flaked and stays there while you put the ties on. Once installed in the spring, there is nothing to do - its basically automatic. And yes, it allows me and wife (late 60s) to sail the boat with both sails up when daysailing.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

JimsCAL said:


> I couldn't disagree more. My new-to-me boat came with a Dutchman system. Now having lived with it for five seasons, I would never consider a main with anything else. Experienced sailors that come out with me are amazed at the ease at which the main drops onto the boom nicely flaked and stays there while you put the ties on. Once installed in the spring, there is nothing to do - its basically automatic. And yes, it allows me and wife (late 60s) to sail the boat with both sails up when daysailing.


But the sail cover is not a 60 second job. I've seen some systems that appear to have the sail cover in place while sailing. It's in two pieces, to port and starboard. Do those simply zip up once the sail is down? That looks like it could work nice. I think what I'm talking about is the MackPack. Are there others like this? Seems like lazy jacks, not Dutchman

GTJ


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Correct.. 'stack pack' is another name (from Doyle?) these systems are essentially lazyjacks with a sail cover built in.. several friends here have fabricated their own home made versions that seem to be working well. My objection to them is mainly aesthetic - I don't like the half covers hanging there while sailing (but I 'stow' my lazyjacks while sailing too... FWIW....)

I've seen versions where the covers roll away and are tied onto the boom, but that adds another 'chore' to a system that's supposed to ease things..

Have you considered going the custom or semi-custom route? (for your boat, that is?) You obviously 'know' what you want - have exactly that boat built for you.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

Faster said:


> Have you considered going the custom or semi-custom route? (for your boat, that is?) You obviously 'know' what you want - have exactly that boat built for you.


I don't think I'd do a custom build. When you look at a boat that has been built for years, like a Catalina 30 or Tartan 3700, you'll see little design tweaks every year. Those come from the fact that the brilliant designers didn't get it perfectly right the first go around, so they make little changes. I've always thought that a totally custom boat is going to be less than perfect. As a consumer I'm probably not as smart as a good naval architect and even they don't get it right the first time.

If I do switch boats and do a new boat it will likely be something in the premium builders who will only make small variations on a standard mold. I have no reservations on buying a late model used boat and there's also a very strong possibility that I keep my current boat. Talking to brokers, going to boat shows, and visiting boat manufactures is fun in the winter. Never the less, such activities are far inferior to actual sailing. if it's summer time and my current boat is in the water then I'm going to be sailing and shopping will go on hold. As most everyone here knows, sailing on any boat of any size or any condition is pretty much superior to doing anything else.

GTJ


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think you're probably going to run into the same issue we have when considering 'upgrading'.

Like you (to some degree) we've optimized and upgraded our boat of the past 10 years that we've owned her. Battery bank, electrics, dodger/canvas, sails, etc etc... but the reality is that as an '84 she's now 30 years old (doesn't look it, btw) and her resale value is rather marginalized despite good equipment and good care. There are many things we like about our boat, one of two things we'd change if we could.

Shopping for a new-to-us boat that would address those shortcomings, and move up, say, to 10 years younger (same LOA) it became clear we would have to at least double what we would be able to sell for.. and many of those candidates already required the same upgrades we just completed over time. At the same time we'd have lost seriously in important (to us) areas such as usable storage space, a 'cosy, yachty' interior finish, etc...

So it came down to this.. at that 'price' was the overall actual 'gain' really worth it?


it may come down to a similar quandary with your quest (just with bigger numbers!


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

Faster said:


> I think you're probably going to run into the same issue we have when considering 'upgrading'.
> 
> .... [much deleted].......
> So it came down to this.. at that 'price' was the overall actual 'gain' really worth it? it may come down to a similar quandary with your quest (just with bigger numbers!


I'm currently in the rather absurd position where value and cost really don't matter much. I can afford to get what I want, even if it makes no financial sense. No debt, no dependents, and sailing is my dominant passion.

I do recognize the reality of the world for most people, and as it had been for me for most of my life. One should always look to value. The sequence below has always been a good guideline for value in yachting, from worst to best:

Buy a new boat. Worst investment anybody could make. Simply pissing away money.
Buy a 4 to 6 year old boat and add a few necessary things. Not as bad for burning up money.
Buy a decent boat and accept what it is, or keep whatever boat you have until you die. After you die, your will should transfer your boat to your children, now they have a pretty good deal.
Buy a boat from someone who has a passion for sailing and does constant upgrades no matter what their cost, and then sells his boat to move onto a better one. Now there's a good boating investment.

I should probably give up the thought of getting a new Tartan or Hallberg-Rassy. If I do get a new boat, someone is going to be given the opportunity to be into case#4 when they buy my old boat.

GJ


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean by a "better boat". What is it your Catalina is lacking, that you want something else? Is there something about a different boat that would enhance your time on the water?

I could see if you wanted to change size, or keel depth, or sail plan, something of that nature, but it seems like you're simply wanting a Cadillac when you've got a good Chevy. (Not that there's anything wrong with that, just don't see enough gain to be worth the effort)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SailingJackson said:


> I'm currently in the rather absurd position where value and cost really don't matter much. I can afford to get what I want, even if it makes no financial sense. No debt, no dependents, and sailing is my dominant passion.


In that case, I'm just plain jealous!!! 

I'd be hard pressed myself in that situation with just exactly what to 'choose'. Not a fan of austere or Ikea interiors of some of the newer boats, but I bet some of them would be a blast to sail...even, or perhaps especially, solo...


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

If money is no object and you really know what you want contact Mr Perry or another designer of your choice and you will get exactly what you want. Before you start the process make sure you know exactly what you want in terms of aesthetics, performance, interior and deck layout and away you go. Any production boat you buy, even a pricey one, will be aimed at the 'average' buyer and you will be average in some respects but entirely not average in other, important ones.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm biased (of course) but have you considered the second generation Bristols?

I believe these were semi-custom boats when they were in production and were very well constructed.

The 35.5 and the 38.8 are in your size range.

IMHO 3 cabins is one too many for a sub 40' boat, but I have seen some of them with an enclosed quarterberth.

Gorgeous boats in and out (again, IMHO) here's a 35.5:


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

CarbonSink62 said:


> I'm biased (of course) but have you considered the second generation Bristols?
> 
> I believe these were semi-custom boats when they were in production and were very well constructed.
> 
> The 35.5 and the 38.8 are in your size range.


Wonderful boats, the 38.8 would be on my short list, I love that boat...

However, I believe your example of Ted Hood's handiwork will join Chuck Paine's in the OP's circular file...

)



SailingJackson said:


> Morris: Really nice, very pretty, but small inside, heavy, and lacking the modern features like a swim platform. I suspect it would be too slow.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Back to Europe.. Though there's at least a dealer in Seattle.. Have you seen the Salonas?

Salona Yachts

Recent designs, nicely executed and at least some character to the interior finish...

http://www.salonayachts.com/en/jahta-s38.php


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Faster said:


> Back to Europe.. Though there's at least a dealer in Seattle.. Have you seen the Salonas?
> 
> Salona Yachts
> 
> ...


The problem with so many Euro boats for him, is that they place the mainsheet in the cockpit...

Where it should be... )

I haven't yet seen an Arcona, but I sure like the look of them:

Arcona 380 - Arcona Yachts of Sweden


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I've been on an Arcona 37.. Very nice boat indeed.

Good story too. The owner bought the boat in Europe, cruised a summer and shipped her to BC. Once in BC he needed a survey for insurance - and was informed by the surveyor that much of the hull was delaminated!!

Discussions with the builder ensued, and long story short, Arcona paid for the boat to be de-rigged, mast left behind, shipped back to builder whilst shipping a NEW boat to the buyer, where they installed the original rig and were back in business.

Turned out the surveyor was mistaken, the boat was fine after all.

Good customer service, though, wouldn't you say??


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

SailingJackson said:


> But the sail cover is not a 60 second job.


If a couple of minutes to put a sail cover on is a deal breaker, I guess I can't help you.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

PBzeer said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by a "better boat". What is it your Catalina is lacking, that you want something else? Is there something about a different boat that would enhance your time on the water?
> 
> I could see if you wanted to change size, or keel depth, or sail plan, something of that nature, but it seems like you're simply wanting a Cadillac when you've got a good Chevy. (Not that there's anything wrong with that, just don't see enough gain to be worth the effort)


A few things about the middle-quality build of the earlier Catalina and most middle class sorts of boats.

Thru hulls are often not in the right place. To check all my thru hulls in an emergency takes a flashlight and lifting several matteresses and panels. Better boats have things consolidated in common places and easy to access.
Other parts can also be difficult. My engine water strainer is way back under a mattress. If the aft cabin crew has stuff back there it can be a real pain to get to it.
Bulkheads are screwed in place. Sailing hard upwind into a 4' chop and the boat sounds like an old wooden sailing ship. It gets quite noisy. The best boats have bulkheads tabbed or glued in place and things don't move.
Simple things are cheaper. My oven has black interior walls and it's difficult to light and worse to see what's going on. A nice oven has interior stainless walls.
Original wiring was minimal and the boat was not designed with upgrades in mind. Over 10 years of upgrades and changes in electronics have left the wiring pretty messy. It might even be dangerous in places.

I have learned that, with the new 5 Series, Catalina has really upped their game and is now making a much better boat. The things noted above on my 2004 Catalina do not apply to the current ones. It may not be worth the effort, but I'm boat shopping anyway. There's a great Chinese proverb which roughly translated goes like this: 
_Money is like donkey dung. It only does any good if you spread it around._

GTJ


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

1. Might consider that upkeep will be easier for boats whose manufacturer is still in existence. 

2. Many of the boats listed offer a very different vibe. For example the interior of an HR is different just in feel than say a Series 5 Catalina. Both great in their own way. I think at some point the selection gets down to what boat do you really love when you see the lines and settle in down below. 

3. I haven't seen much indication of who will be sailing. Is it just the OP singlehanding most of the time? Is there a second person/companion? Other family aboard and how frequently (e.g. Visiting kids, friends, family)? The use cases drive the choice at least as much as boat to boat comparison as they will define/constrain layout and cockpit needs.

Either way, lots of great choices. 

Josh


----------



## thezzzone (Oct 28, 2014)

I know virtually nothing about sailboats other than the massive amounts of reading ive been doing. Was at the toronto boat show today and boarded jens, hunter, benet, j's, cata. And a few others. I only went on those over 30' the largest being 48' i think an Oceanis.

Just layout/fit and finish wise for me, the Dufour 410 blew thr rest of them away. I know its a bigger boat but i read some reviews and apparently in can be single-handed fairly easily.


----------

